# Djeca i roditelji > Jednoroditeljske obitelji >  kako dalje

## Mo Cassino

u 22t trudnoce sam i jucer me iznenada partner i tata moje curice ostavio i odselio se uz to da me bio  cak sposoban i baciti na pod iako sam u rizicnoj.unatoc mojoj ljubavi samo je najednom otisao jer mu je njegova mama uspjela napuniti glavu.zbog soka sam se danas na pregledu cak onesvijestila zbog jakih bolova u plucima i jajnicima te mi je tlak iznosio 80 sa 60.tesko mi je i neznam kako bi dalje jer svaka sitnica koja me na njega sjeti me natjera u plac,placem kao malo dijete i osjecam neopisivu prazninu.pijem mg i tablete protiv bolova obavezno i neznam sta dalje...jednostavno neznam.sanjala sam o danu kad cu ga zbog trudova probudit i kad ce prvi put ugledat svoju curicu malu i cuti njen prvi plac al sve je nestalo samo najednom....kako dalje  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Sanja :)

Teska situacija! Mozda se probudi i shvati! Ili pak,koliko je sad tesko,toliko ces ocvrsnuti i shvatiti da netko tko ne zeli rjesavati probleme kroz zivot i nije vrijedan tvoje paznje.

----------


## kina

Kako dalje? Dan po dan... Probati se smiriti i zaokupiti misli svakodnevicom. Ujutro cu u ducan, pa skuhati rucak, popodne malo odmoriti uz film ili kakvu knjigu, kava s prijateljicom... Ja sam bila u slicnoj situaciji, pa ti govorim iz iskustva. Nisam bila ostavljena ali sam prekinula vezu u trudnoci. I bez obzira sto je to bila moja odluka, nije bila nimalo laka i cesto sam se preispitivala, padala u depresije, mastanja... Dok nisam odlucila krenuti doslovno dan po dan. Ja sam radila pa mi je ipak velik dio dana bio ispunjen obavezama... Jednostavno nemas izbora, moras ici dalje zbog sebe i svoje male curke. A ko zna, mozda se stvari kod vas i promijene. Probaj sve gledati s pozitivne strane, mnoge bi zeljele biti u tvojoj situaciji, zive, zdrave i trudne... Sve ostalo ces slagati usput. I bilo bi dobro kad bi imala koga kome bi se mogla izjadati i isplakati kad ti dodje. Bolje nego drzati u sebi. Nadam se da imas tako neku osobu uza sebe. A ako i nemas, ispucaj se na forumu, pa ce ti biti lakse. I znaj, cim svane novi dan, odmah sve izgleda manje strasno...

----------


## stray_cat

vecer

taj tikvan nije otisao zbog svoje mame nego zbog sebe jer je takav. sto trebas ispricati bilo kome normalnom da nakon toga nasrne na trudnu zenu, i jos vlastitu

bavi se sobom, trudnocom, citaj o porodu. ako imas neku frendicu ili frenda koij bi sa tobom na porod organiziraj se

od reciklranja smeca nemas nista, jedno i jedino mozes naprijed sa svim smecem i sranjima koja su ti se izdogadjala. od onoga "sto bi bilo da sam tada postupila drugacije"nemas nista to ne postoji. prakticno bi bilo ako ti neko moze malo pomoci nakon poroda, ako ne moze budes sama. sve je to za zive ljude i apsolutno to mozes pregurati

----------


## kina

Tek sam sad vidjela kako si ti ustvari mlada... Cijeli zivot je pred tobom. Ne kazem da ce biti lako, ali sam sigurna da ti to mozes izgurati bez problema. Tvoje dijete ce ti biti poticaj, nekad ce te pogurati, nekad vuci na silu, ni sama neces biti svjesna kad u jednom trenu pogledas oko sebe i vidis da ti se sve u zivotu poslozilo i da si sretna.

----------


## Mo Cassino

samo se nadam da ce sve sjesti na mjesto.mamai nekoliko frendica su mi velika potpora al ne shvacaju koliko je ovo sve mene pogodilo i koliko sam ubiti trenutno slaba i nemocna i koliko mi treba on.iako je napravio sranje jos ga volim i to me ubija.stray_cat vjeruj mi,ono sta on ima nije majka nego manipulatorica i kako samo nju ima tako ga ona uspije smotat i izludit jer sam se osobno uvjerila.vidjela sam da je spustenog pogleda odlazio a kasnije kad se vratio po ostalo je bio skoro crven od bijesa i me srusio.jednostavno znam tu zenu i nevoli me nikako tako da znam da su njene ruke i jezicina u tome  :Sad:

----------


## IvanaR

Možda ti se neće svideti ovo što ću napisati, ali moram. Onoga trenutka kada te je gurnuo na pod on je prešao debelu drečeće crvenu liniju koja se zove fizičko nasilje. I kad ju je jednom prešao, ako biste i dalje bili zajedno prešao bi je opet. Želiš li da živiš sa nekim ko te prebije jer je ljut?
Vidim da ti njegovu majku smatraš odgovornom za taj incident i možda je on i postao takav zbog nje, ali on je odgovoran za ono što on radi.
Istina, nije lako nekoga izbaciti iz srca, ali se može i kad ga se god setiš i pomisliš da ga voliš, ispravi se i pomisli, volela sam ga.
Videćeš kad se emocije smire drugim ćeš očima gledati na sve. Imaš snage, možeš ti to.

----------


## Neli

što god se između vas dvoje ili njega i njegove majke dogodilo, nikako nema opravdanja za fizički nasrtaj!
da si ga i vrijeđala, i varala i ne znam što učinila, fizički nasrtaj nikada nema opravdanje.
budi svjesna toga i kakav čovjek moraš biti da možeš na ženu (koja na tebe nije nasrnula fizički i slabija je od tebe), a naročito trudnu krenuti u bilo kakav fizički okršaj... guranje, udarac...?!
takvog čovjeka sigurno ne bi voljela. dakle - ti voliš (ili misliš da voliš) sliku njega koju imaš u glavi i nekih sretnih trenutaka koji su iza vas, sretnih trenutaka koje si zamišljala zajedno s vašom djevojčicom ispred vas. ali to nije takav čovjek. 

na vama je kako će to u budućnosti završiti i kojim putem ćete na kraju krenuti, ali odgovorno potpisujem IvanuR - ako je  tu granicu prešao jednom, preći će ju opet. samo će svaki puta taj prelazak biti drastičniji.

budi toga svjesna. zbog sebe. a još više zbog djeteta.

sama roditi i podizati dijete nije lako. nije lako ni s partnerom. ali uz podršku majke i prijateljica ćeš pregurati, ni prva ni zadnja. 
i s vremenom ćeš shvatiti da si sretna i ispunjena tim malim bićem, sve će sjesti na svoje mjesto, a zasigurno i netko tko te zavređuje će naći s vremenom mjesto u tvom srcu i životu.

----------


## ivy

taj koji je ozlijedio tebe u najosjetljivijem stanju, taj ti može nauditi i djetetu jedan dan kada se rodi. imaj to na umu kad te uhvati žalovanje za njim. razumijem da se teško odmaknuti od ljubavi, ali ti si sada majka i stavi brigu o djetetu na prvo mjesto. ne daj se izmanipulirati jer nasilnici se obično služe time. ako mu je majka takva, sigurno ga je podučila, svejsno ili nesvjesno, i tim vještinama

----------


## ivy

sad te vidim i na drugom topiku - život te očito odlučio staviti na ispit izdržljivosti  :Undecided: 
u stvari, ovo ti je prilika da izrasteš u snažnu samodostatnu ženu, a bebica će te nagraditi svom ljubavlju koja ti je u ovom trenu oduzeta. drži se  :Love:

----------


## Mo Cassino

sve imate pravo to.on je odrastao samo s mamom kao i ja ali njemu mama nikad ljubavi nije dala,to mi je i sam rekao.trenutno nemogu ni trenutka biti sama i depresija me lovi.znam da je gad i da je ogavan al kad got ga se sjetim ili cujem ime marin ja sam gotova,ja jednostavno klonem i suzama nema kraja.moram se drzati zbog curice MOJE jer mi je ona najbitnija.razmisljala sam cak pocet neke pripremice radit dami misli odlutaju,pocet natrag svirat i slicno...neznam vise ni sama...

----------


## ivy

Cassino, savjetujem ti da na ovako javnom forumu ne spominješ imena
mislim da još imaš vremena editirati

----------


## ivy

a ovo sa suzama - sjeti se da si pod turbo hormonima, trudnice plaču i bez ovakvih ponuda, osloni se na ljude oko sebe koji ti žele pomoći

----------


## thalia

ako se to slučajno ponovi, a vjerujem da neće. i svima onima koji su pretrpjeli nasilništvo u vezi, a s riječkog su područja, preporučam da es jave u udrugu UZOR 
http://www.udruga-uzor-rijeka.hr/
svejedno im se možeš javiti i pitati ih za savjet. 
ovo su kontakt brojevi i mejlovi.
http://www.udruga-uzor-rijeka.hr/kontakti

predlažem ti da se javiš nekom stručnom, a to su oni, jer ćeš na forumu teško riješiti problem, osim ako ti ne treba malo tješenja, a sama znaš što i kako dalje.

----------


## Mo Cassino

ma zasluzuje da mu ime spominjem jer je gad.ah znam da  me hormoni peru al i bez toga bi bila u klincu

----------


## thalia

još i ovo, da vidiš da im se možeš javiti u svakom slučaju:



> Savjetovalište je namijenjeno osobama oba spola i svih dobnih skupina koje su na bilo koji način žrtve nasilja u obitelji, bilo da se radi o psihičkom, fizičkom, seksualnom ili ekonomskom nasilju, znači svim osobama koje imaju subjektivan osjećaj žrtve obiteljskog nasilja ili su već detektirane kroz protokol postupanja u slučajevima obiteljskog nasilja (prijava policiji i centru za socijalnu skrb).
> Korisnici dolaze slobodno, bez uputnice, uz prethodni dogovor za termin, a savjetodavni rad može se obavljati u prostoru savjetovališta ili telefonski putem besplatnog SOS telefona. Usluge Savjetovališta za sve korisnike su besplatne, a privatnost korisnika je zajamčena.

----------


## Mo Cassino

thalia mislim da cu predat prijavu policiji jer me iskreno strah

----------


## thalia

svakako predaj, ali se javi i njima. vjeruj mi.

----------


## Mo Cassino

hocu,svaka pomoc mi je bitna

----------


## pomikaki

> thalia mislim da cu predat prijavu policiji jer me iskreno strah


i ja mislim da bi bilo dobro
bez obzira na okolnosti to što je napravio nije bezazleno

svejedno je da li njime manipulira mama, on je odrasla osoba i ne želiš uz sebe osobu kojom će manipulirati netko drugi, 
možeš ga kasnije i žaliti ali ne možeš ga spašavati - samo ćeš uništiti svoj život i život djeteta
pomiri se s time da moraš bez njega i koncentriraj se da sebe dovedeš u red 
 :Love:

----------


## Mo Cassino

a evo sada cu pricekat mamu pa cu zvati policiju da dignem prijavu jer me strah za sebe i malenu...ne zelim da je blizu nas jer me strah da ne ozlijedi moje sunce malo

----------


## pomikaki

a što se tiče savjeta da ne iznosiš imena i osobne detalje - nemoj to činiti zbog sebe, ne zbog njega.

----------


## Mo Cassino

:Sad:

----------


## Mo Cassino

samo zelim ici dalje,da ova bol prođe jer nemogu izdrzat  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ivy

i za manje boli postoji stručna pomoć, a kamoli za ovu tvoju  :Love:

----------


## Mo Cassino

ma znam al sta je njemu u tu glavurinu uslo,sta ga je odjednom okrenulo protiv mene i svoje kceri...to je pitanje koje ce me proganjati

----------


## ivy

i na to ti stručnjak može dati odgovor

----------


## Mo Cassino

upravo je prijavljen policiji i sada čekam da policija dođe na uviđaj,da napravi zapisnik i onda sud....u knjižici trudničkoj imam dokaz da mi je jučer bilo loše jer je napisan tlak 80/60 koliko mi je jučer na pregledu pri padu u nesvijest iznosio,imam dokaz da me fizički povrijedio jer imam pune noge modrica i ogrebotina kad me bacio,slomljenu tastaturu za kompjuter i slomljen stolić za cvijeće....držite palčeve i poželite mi sreću da sve dobro prođe i da dobijem parnicu jer ja jedino šta sam napravila je da sam ga u obrani ošinula kabelom tipkovnice....u cjelom trajanju njegova maltretiranja jedino šta sam napravila je da sam ga u obrani ošinula kabelom od kojeg je ostao krvavi trag....dok je on mene nekoliko mjeseci psihički zlostavljao i na kraju je to prešlo i u fizičko zlostavljanje....borim se za sebe i za svoje maleno čudo i držati ćemo se zajedno zauvijek.....mama i kći <3

----------


## stray_cat

daj se fokusiraj na pozitivu, nemas nista od eventualne osvete. prijavila si i idi po zakonu ali gledaj na burzi za robicu, pelene, citaj o porodu (imas u rijeci koliko znam i vodu). citaj o dojenju, o odgajanju djece. 

svjesno se prekopcaj na bitnije stvari kad te pocn prati ocaj, tocno ga na silu izbrisi i vrti bolje filmove u glavi

----------


## Mo Cassino

stray_cat nije to nikakva osveta....mene je jednostavno strah da nebi došao natrag kada sam sama i da nebi šta napravio da naškodi meni i malenoj.ljepo je dobio prijavu,policajci su došli i uzeli moju izjavu te potvrdili dokaze...odnosno iščupana tipkovnica,moje razbijene noge,razbijena vrata od stuba za na kat kuće te razbijen stolić za cvijeće u predsoblju.
ma sada mi je prvenstveno smisliti ime bebice....razmišljam o Alexis ali se premišljam malo ako nađem još koje lijepo....dogovaram sa prijateljicom shopping i idem na tjedan dana u Istru kod rodbine da dođem sebi koliko got mogu....da odmorim dušu i tijelo.razmišljala sam ove dane otići do knjižnice i posuditi neku knjigu toga tipa da se lijepo na vrijeme informiram o svemu šta će mi biti potrebno.....kad me uhvati razmišljanje o njemu....jednostavno prebacim misli na malenu i gledam njenu slikicu

----------


## Sanja :)

Slazem se sa stray_cat. 
Super da si krenula dalje... Odlicno je da imas planove i tako ce ti znatno biti lakse  :Smile:

----------


## Mo Cassino

sanja nema mi druge nego krenuti dalje.jučer je policija sve riješila i ima zabranu pristupa na šta sam duplo mirnija jer znam da mi nemože naškoditi.jedino me njegove mame strah jer ako je jučer bila spremna napasti policiju ispred moje kuće kad su došli na uviđaj...neznam šta može napraviti
 :Unsure:  .znam da ovime što sam nazvala policiju sam mu smanjila mogućnost da pokuša sudski oduzeti malenu kad se rodi jer to bi me totalno ubilo...da mi oduzme moju ljepoticu jer on se nezna brinuti sam za sebe,a kamo li za drugo i još k tome maleno nedužno biće

----------


## kaina

Draga Mo Cassino samo misli na bebicu, na to maleno biće koje te treba više nego ikoga. Pusti "dragog" i njegovu mamu. takav čovjek ti netreba prvenstveno radi tebe, a onda i zbog djeteta. Da djete živi u situaciji gdi tata maltretira mamu time uči da je to normalno i vrlo lako se to može jednog dana njoj ponovit što naravno ne želiš ni ti ni itko drugi. Trudi se bit smirena i mislit na malu srečicu koja raste pod tvojim srcem. nek ti ona bude vodilja za dalje i poticaj za SAMO DOBRE stvari i osobe u vašem životu. Želim vam sreću i da čim smirenije prebrodiš ovo što te čeka s obzirom na prijavu i da budete ti i tvoja princeza sretne i da vodite smiren život

----------


## Sanja :)

Necu puno pametovati,ima i otvorenih tema glede skrbi djeteta,alimentacija... Ono sto mislim da znam ukoliko je majka u mogucnosti brinuti za sebe i djete,do 1god,djeteta autom.pripada mami,a onda valjda nakon 1god.djetea ide parnica za skrbnistvo...

----------


## pomikaki

ako je sve što si do sad napisala točno, bilo bi dobro i da promjeniš bravu 
računaj da će se on vrlo vjerojatno vratiti s isprikama kako ne zna što mu je bilo i obećanjima da se to nikad više neće ponoviti jer mu je jako stalo do djeteta
ali budi sigurna i da će, ako mu povjeruješ, ta obećanja vrlo brzo pasti u vodu

----------


## Mo Cassino

krescenija samo ona mi je bitna....samo da se ona lijepo razvije i sve će biti ok.sanja ma ne vjerujem da on ima šanse ni na djelomično skrbništvo jer za svako ništa mamicu traži i mamica ga "financira".mislim sa svojih 25 godina još sa mamom živi,sa mamom radi,vozi mamin auto itd....znači on je ovisan o mami namjesto da si je našao posao negdje drugdje već kad se odselio bio da se osamostali više jednom.....sve će ga skupo stajati.pomikaki ključeve od brava sam mu uzela sve a i inače uvjek imam naviku u zaključanim vratima ostaviti ključ tako da se s druge strane nemože gurnuti unutra.vjerovatno će brat doći živjeti kod mene neko vrijeme kao pomoć tako da sam sigurna pošto njega ljudi poštuju podosta jer je jači čovjek.ma ni da ljubi i liže svaki put kojim ja prođem i da mi suze roni do besvijesti nebi ga natrag primila.....ne želim u opasnost dovoditi sebe i malenu.sada trenutno također razmišljam o odlasku u Riječku bolnicu da me pregledaju malo bolje jer osjećam podosta pritisak u području jajnika i boli me

----------


## Sanja :)

Jesi isla na pregled? Sve u redu?

----------


## Mo Cassino

nisam....mama će me voditi danas....jučer sam samo otišla spavati jer nemogu podnijet sve ovo...jednostavno nemogu

----------


## Mo Cassino

sanja bila sam na pregledu i HVALA TI DRAGI BOŽE,sve je ok.....bolove imam zbog rasta bebe i jedina stvar je da ću vjerovatno i osjećati bolove ostatak trudnoće zbog građe svog tijela i zbog moje dijagnoze tako da držite fige da nemam jaku bubu :/....na temi "rizična trudnoća" također ako te zanima,pročitaj šta se riješilo u vezi svega ovoga vezano za ovu temu.....kamen mi je djelomično pao sa srca....sada ćemo vidjeti kako dalje jer je očito mog dragog iz "začaranih snova" probudila policijska optužba koju sam podigla jer se dogodio potpuni obrat u njemu...priznanje pred sudom,kajanje itd itd...da ne pišem 2x isto  :Smile:

----------


## pomikaki

> jer se dogodio potpuni obrat u njemu...priznanje pred sudom,kajanje itd itd...da ne pišem 2x isto


kao što je već napisano - oni se uvijek pokaju i vraćaju se da bi opet radili iste ili sve gore svinjarije
pročitaj ponovo što si ranije pisala i jako dobro razmisli

----------


## enchi

Eh, kada bi bilo tako lako napraviti "potpuni obrat"...nemoj se zaletati, razmisli, razgovarajte, pričekaj neke konkretne pomake (barem to) i tek onda donesi odluku jer je to što je napravio (a očito nije bilo med i mlijeko i ranije u vašoj vezi) se ne može opravdati ničim!

----------


## Anemona

> ...jer za svako ništa mamicu traži i mamica ga "financira".mislim sa svojih 25 godina još sa mamom živi,sa mamom radi,vozi mamin auto itd....znači on je ovisan o mami namjesto da si je našao posao negdje drugdje već kad se odselio bio da se osamostali više jednom.....


I ovaj dio je važan za ponoviti kad ti dođu suze na oči, jer se on kaje.
Da li želiš biti mamica? (Ne mislim na bebu, nego na gospodina).

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja se slažem sa pomikaki, to je baš tipično za sve koji dignu ruku na ženu da se pokaju i onda se žene smiluju i prime ih natrag dok ne ponove isto...uvijek se traži neko opravdanje za njih i tješi pa nije on baš takav, nije tako mislio. Isto ti savjetujem da dobro razmisliš o svemu prije nego mu pružiš novu priliku

----------


## Peterlin

> Eh, kada bi bilo tako lako napraviti "potpuni obrat"...nemoj se zaletati, razmisli, razgovarajte, pričekaj neke konkretne pomake (barem to) i tek onda donesi odluku jer je to što je napravio (a očito nije bilo med i mlijeko i ranije u vašoj vezi) se ne može opravdati ničim!


X

Mo Cassino, nisi jedina! Evo još jedne forumske priče: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/79140-G...samom-sobom)-!

----------


## Mo Cassino

zato mu s eni ne mislim vratiti odmah.....sada ovaj tjedan je rekao da čeka razgovor za posao novi tako da čekam da vidim dal će ga primiti,nadalje mora s epotruditi osigurati dom dijetetu i meni i dokazati mi da se promjenio...to će možda trajati i do poslije rođenja malene....ma i ako treba godinu dana al odmah mu se ne vraćam....početi ćemo se za početak natrag viđati ali viđanje tipa kavice,lagana šetnja,popričati i svatko svojoj kući i kasnije polako dalje....kao da opet počinjemo hodati i počinjemo vezu kao dva potpuna neznanca....jednostavno tako mi se čini najbolje riješenje da upoznam tog "novog".....a i malo sam također razmišljala o svemu šta se događalo i napisala sam si na papir neke stvari.....dosta je ulogu imala i moja mama da je on bio toliko nervozan jer sam ja napravila nekoliko puta grešku kad sam joj se izjadala neke stvari a ona je takva da sve pokušava "riješiti" na svoj način....tvrdoglavo po svoje i nekoliko puta sam i ja na nju popizdila jer kad je došla u goste ili prespavati zbog psla koji joj je tu u blizini je lijepo sve konce ona počela vući,dragog mog je grdila jer neke stvari nije stigao i takve....ugl njegova mama ga je huškala i govorila ružno o meni i našoj budućnosti a moja mu je i to kratko šta je bio kod kuće kvocala po glavi.jednostavno riješenje ako mislimo opet jednog dana zajedno živjeti......čim dalje od majki!!....znam da nas vole i da žele najbolje za nas ali time šta nam pokušavaju vući konce u životu,samo pogoršavaju,zatežu situaciju među nama jer svaka po svoje vuče i takve....moja mama je mene neke stvari uvjerila da su dobre iako nisu bile kao šta je njega njegova mama uvjerila neke stvari ali ja sam očito za svoju mamu zbog prošlosti nađe manje vezana nego šta je on za svoju i ja svojoj mami vjerujem 40% dok on svojoj 80%

----------


## spajalica

U pet dana si ga prijavila policiji zbog nasilja, pa si osigurala zabranu pristupa, pa si se vidjela s njim i on ti je u medjuvremenu bio na razgovoru za novi posao. Pa si se odlucila poceti vidjati s njim kao da se ne poznajete.
Oprosti meni to zvuci kao u americkim filmovima, jer brzina naseg sudstva do sad me nije uvjerila da je za to sposobno. A nijei jasno kako si ti tako brzo zaboravila svoje modrice koje jos uvijek mijenjaji boju na tvom tijelu. 
Za dobrobit tvog djetea a i svih nas osobno se nadam da si trol. Tipkam s moba pa mi se ne da quotati tvoje ranije postove.

----------


## enchi

I ja se nadam da je trol ali ne bih se čudila da nije...tako nerazumno postupaju i zrelije žene, da ne bi ona mlada. Pišem iz iskustva jer se gotovo svakodnevno s tom problematikom nosim na poslu. Ovo se odnosi na dio da ga želi natrag. 

Dio oko zabrane pristupa mi je nejasan jer je nevjerojatno da je tako brzo moguće od prijave doći do presude?!?!

----------


## samamama

> U pet dana si ga prijavila policiji zbog nasilja, pa si osigurala zabranu pristupa, pa si se vidjela s njim i on ti je u medjuvremenu bio na razgovoru za novi posao. Pa si se odlucila poceti vidjati s njim kao da se ne poznajete.
> Oprosti meni to zvuci kao u americkim filmovima, jer brzina naseg sudstva do sad me nije uvjerila da je za to sposobno. A nijei jasno kako si ti tako brzo zaboravila svoje modrice koje jos uvijek mijenjaji boju na tvom tijelu. 
> Za dobrobit tvog djetea a i svih nas osobno se nadam da si trol. Tipkam s moba pa mi se ne da quotati tvoje ranije postove.


i meni se cini prilicno nevjerojatno

----------


## Mo Cassino

spajalice...enchi....zabrana pristupa nastupila je direkt kako sam ga prijavila i vrijedi 15 dana a pozvani smo 2 dana nakon prijave u policijsku nakon čega su nas odveli pred prekršajnu sutkinju koja je donijela neke odluke i sama nam i prije njezine odluke preporučila neka se javimo nekom savjetniku jer smo pre mladi,pre kratko živimo zajedno i sve da bi odustali od svega tako lako te da ovo nije razlog za nikakav razlazak jer nije neki okršaj vrijedan zabrane viđanja ili nekih sudskih mjera...da je bilo nešto ozbiljnije sa ozbiljnijim povredama,onda bi shvatila razilaženje.
vidjela sam se s njime kako sam i napisala u čekaonici suda i sjedili smo tamo dobrih sat vremena zbog toga jer je sutkinja bila zauzeta.rekla sam da jedno vrijeme neću još ništa počimati....rekao mi je sam da je ostavio posao i da će pronaći drugi te d aima za jedan razgovor sada ovih dana.ja sam spremna dati mu priliku ako vidim da se trudi da sve to uspije i ako vidim da se odlučio riješiti tuđih utjecaja i tuđih huškanja i ako vidim određene promjene....neda mi se sada pisati jer sam sve napisala...nisam napisala da ću mu dati priliku 5 minuta nakon šta sam odgovorila na post....priliku za ponovno viđanje dobiti će kad se izvoli srediti....svoj život,posao di ne radi sa mamom i kad vidim da živi sam bez utjecaja okoline koja ga gura em lijevo,em desno....jebiga,nekima nije razumljivo sve ovo ali da...modrice imam dvije ali nije uzeo nož pa me rezao,nije me šutirao nogama niti isprebijao na mrtvo nego me odgurnuo uspijed čega sam ja pala....nema mu ni za to opravdanja ali treba se naći u koži i u toj situaciji....cjelokupna situacija je zeznuta i treba se naći u VATRI IZMEĐĐU MOJE MAME I NJEGOVE MAME,to ne želim nikome da doživi.......njegov brat ima sreće jer ima curu iz brazila pošto je pomorac te ju nikada nije ni neće upoznati dok sam ja mijesna cura koju je njegova mama poznavala i prije nego smo se počeli družiti,prije nego smo prohodali i prije nego smo doznali da ćemo postati roditelji.krenuli smo iz nule jer ja sam tek završila školovanje te nemam još nikakvo radno iskustvo a on godinama radi s mamom u kafiću,ali iako je i to posao...nije nimalo isto kao posao di imaš x šefa koji ti da x plaću x dana u mjesecu.....jednostavno dijete mi je bitno kao šta mi je bitno pružiti joj i mamu i tatu,ali ne svakoga na svome kraju jer znam kako je to....zna i moj polubrat stariji.
kad se moja mama rastavila od bratovog tate,on je dobio novog očuha...mog tatu....koji ga je maltretirao i izubijao boga u njemu svaki dan...moja mama se od njegova oca rastavila jer ju je usred svađe pljusnuo te unatoč njegovim isprikama ostavila ga je...i na šta je naišla...na još goreg iako je mislila da je bolji!....nakon šta je uspijela ostaviti mog oca,nakon 5 godina št aju je tukao svaki dan i ubio joj dijete prije mene nije dugo imala partnera....kasnije je našla jednoga koji se naizgled činio super ali nakon nekog vremena čovjek je i prema meni i prema bratu počeo govoriti zapovijednim tonom,braniti nam izlaske,braniti nam svaku stvar šta nije bila po njegovu guštu bez da upita našu mamu i ostavila ga je....sada si je naponon pronašla čovjeka koji ju voli i kojeg ona voli i koji nebi digao na nju ruku ni u najluđim snovima ali mana mu je da pije šta se meni nimalo ne sviđa ali ej...funkcioniraju,dogovaraju se i žive zajedno u miru.....nije našla idealnog...ima mane ali nema čovjeka bez mana....je tako?

----------


## Mo Cassino

enchi....evo  ako ne vjeruješ prepisujem ti ime sutkinje sa donesenog riješenja....Lori Košak-prekršajni sud u opatiji.rečenica:izrečena mjera opreza (5m od mene) trajati će najdulje do pravomoćnosti odluke o prekršaju.mogu ti napisati sve članke zakona po kojima je riješenje donijeto tako da se uvjerite da ne lažem jer nemam zašto lagati...
znam također kako je živjeti u rastrojenoj obitelji i znam kako je to nikada u životu imati tatu niti "Mušku osobu" u životu....muškog roditelja koji sudjeluje u mom životu....nema opravdanja mom partneru za takvo ponašanje  razumijem zabrinutost ali nema baš ni nama oboje opravdanja da napustimo jedno drugoga i ne pružimo malenoj obitelj sretnu ako smo se uplašili svega....dali ćemo stići sve napraviti,dali ćemo uspijeti dovoljno svega osigurati malenoj itd itd.....previše smo utjecaja također dopustili našim majkama koje funkcioniraju svaka na svoj način i svaka je rođena u drugo doba te zna za neke druge načine za nešto riješiti a mi smo im očito previše dopustili jer ovo sve su bile očito njih dvije preko nas...kao da je netko njih dvije stavio pod isti krov i ostavio da žive zajedno.....jednostavno treba vremena za sve,treba ostaviti utjecaj roditelja za nešto drugo u čemu će njihov utjecaj i savjet pomoći,a ne odmoći kao u ovoj situaciji

----------


## baka

"U internetskom nazivlju, izraz *trol* označava osobu koja dolazi na internetske zajednice kao što su internetski forum s jedinim ciljem da na njih šalje podrugljive, grube i uvredljive poruke kako bi namjerno dosađivala ostalim sudionicima, stvarala zavade, odnosno remetila tijek rasprave." Nisam ovo znala pa si na glas pojašnjavam.

@_Mo Cassino_, tvoja priča zvuči kao scenarij iz sapunice ili sadržaj ljubića. A to je tvoj život, stvaran ili izmišljen. Treba se s time znati i moći nositi. Neka ti je sa srećom.

----------


## Anemona

Mo Cassino, a da li ti uopće smiješ šetati, sjediti satima u postaji i slično?
Zar nisi negdje napisala da imaš medicinsku indikaciju radi koje moraš ležati (možda se varam).

I da se nadovežem i bez muške osobe u životu je puno bolje, nego s lošom muškom osobom.

Mladi ste, stanite malo na loptu, razmislite i jedan i drugi prije bilo kakvih ponovnih susreta.

----------


## trampolina

I jedno i drugo morate prerezati pupčanu vrpcu. To uopće nije jednostavno, a vi i nemate puno vremena.

Jedom sam čula sjajnu rečenicu-dobar brak dijete još više učvrsti, a loš rasklima.

Kad malena dođe promijenit će bam se cijeli svijet, i nećete imati ni vremena ni volje raditi na svom odnosu. Mnogi nemaju, i to bude često vrlo težak period.

Ako sam dobro shvatila, vi imate između 19 i 25 godina. Jako ste mladi i sigurno vam nije lako.
Razmislite i o posjeti nekog bračnog savjetovališta, moglo bi vam pomoći.
I dogovorite se da nema fizičkog nasrtanja. E to je užas, kad se dijete goji u nestabilnoj obitelji, a ne kad nema 'mušku figuru' u kući.
Ni on tebe, ni ti njega.

----------


## ivancica

Mo Cassino, ja ću ti samo reći da potražite nekog bračnog savjetnika. Pod hitno. Ti ga potraži sama za početak, ako već ne možeš pridobiti svog muža u ovom trenutku da idete skupa. 

Čitajući sve što si napisala, oboje dolazite iz vrlo kompleksnih životnih situacija, obje majke jako vrše utjecaj na vas i vaš brak, a i imate jako puno međusobnog zamjeranja. O fizičkom nasilju neću govoriti. Ne treba ga ignorirati, nipošto, dapače. Ali sigurno se niste oženili iz interesa, već iz ljubavi, i sada ste došli do trenutka kad ne znate kako dalje. Razvesti se najlakše, i ito možete uvijek, ali vi ste stvorili novi život koji se još nije niti rodio. To dijete vas treba. Pokušajte naći način da se natjerati potražiti pomoć, zbog vas samih a i bebice. I onda možete reći da ste sve pokušali, pa se razići ako ne bude pomaka na bolje.

Želim vam sreću!

p.s. Nisi u Zg, jelda?

----------


## 4palacinke

Prije nego mu odlučiš dati još jednu šansu dobro razmisli bi li tvom polubratu bilo bolje da nije imao nikakvog oca nego onog koji ga je tukao? 
Ako je muškarac sposoban ženu koja nosi njegovo dijete (i još ima rizičnu trudnoću) odgurnuti dovoljno jako da padne na pod, zašto misliš da kasnije neće isto ili gore napraviti tvojoj curici jer mu je eto taj x šef digao tlak? 
Ako tebi ne smeta to što te je odgurnuo, bi li te smetalo da je to isto napravio tvojem djetetu ili tvojoj majci? Pokušaj ga zamisliti u toj situaciji pa ako ga i onda možeš opravdati želim vam puno sreće u životu, jer realno teškoće u životu su vam tek počele.

----------


## Mali Mimi

ivancice mislim da oni nisu u braku, piše da joj je partner. A koliko ste dugo uopće u vezi Mo casino?

----------


## ivancica

Ahaaa, ma svejedno neka traže pomoć stručne osobe.

----------


## Mo Cassino

riješenje doneseno!...po odluci sutkinje poslani smo savjetniku jer nitko od nas nije zatražio ni izrekao želju daljnjeg neviđanja i točno šta sam pretpostavila.moja majka koja je očito kao i njegova htijela iskontrolirati cjeli proces i sama "odjenuti sudsko odjelo" počela se buniti i raditi ono što je njoj njezin tata napravio.....tražila me da ga bez pogovora ostavim i odbijem izvršiti "naredbu" sutkinje te da će mi ona pronaći "sljedećeg zeta"......

----------


## apricot

e, moja Mo

neki dan si govorila kako imaš veliku podršku u majci
sad je ogovaraš i pogrdno nazivaš

ako ti je doista stalo do djeteta, razmisli tko će s tobom bolje proći kroz rizičnu trudnoću: partner koji te je tukao ili majka koja je stala uz tebe nakon loše veze iz koje ćeš dobiti dijete?
da sam ja na njezinu mjestu, isto bih uzela ulogu suca na sebe; zaključala bih te u sobu dok ne shvatiš što znači zlostavljanje i kakve posljedice na dijete i na tebe to može imati.

možda da samo malo prolistaš crnu kroniku...
desetine ubijenih žena...
a počelo je i sa manjim nego razbijenom tipkovnicom i podljevima na nogama.

----------


## Neli

Mo Cassino... ili nezrele godine ili životno neiskustvo te čine prilično labilnom i sklonom prevrtanju papirnatom lađicom na ovom moru kojim ploviš... bojim se da ni sama nisi dosljedna u svojim razmišljanjima i postupcima, ali najgorije od svega mi se čini da ćeš mogućnost da zadržiš partnera staviti ispred dobrobiti tog djeteta... jer ako moraš tako strogo mirovati (a znam što to znači jer sam 7,5 mjeseci proležala u trudnoći) onda lamatanja i stajanja u redovim po policijama, sudovima, savjetovalištima nisu ono što je ikako opcija za tvoje dijete.

zašto ne uzmete time off? on kod svoje majke, ti kod svoje, neka te dolazi vidjeti, neka se potrudi, neka dokaže da se mijenja... možda malo srljate...
ali odluka je svakako Vaša, bez obzira na razmjenu forumskih mišljenja

----------


## Mo Cassino

anemona....nesmijem ništa ali očito i nakon šta sam nekoliko puta naglasila policajcima i sve,nikoga nije bilo briga a najmanje mi je trebalo ad mi kakva prijava još dođe na adresu zbog nedolaženja....

trampolina,ivancice....zajedno smo i donijeli odluku da posjetimo savjetnika jer i sama vidim da je to najbolje pa i ako ne ostanemo zajedno,da barem možemo lijepo ugodno popričati i možda otići na kavu kad malena malo izraste a ne da se gledamo ko pas i mačka.nismo u braku....izvanbračna zajednica trenutno

apricot.....stvar je u mojoj mami da je mome bratu iskontrolirala i uništila život svojim ponašanjem i željom za kontrolom i sada pokušava očito i meni (brat mi je bivši zatvorenik).ne shvaća da ne radi dobru stvar ali takva je osoba da joj se nemože dokazati....mama mi je i uvjek sam ju slušala ali jednostavno i ona je smrtnica i griješi,ali ona je osoba koja smatra da je samo ona u pravu i često donosi sulude odluke i sulude ideje....evo jučer mi je opalila šamar ZBOG ODLUKE SUDCA......samo šta sam joj rekla od riječi do riječi kako je sutkinja rekla a danas me nazvala i rekla da bi savjetovalište bila dobra ideja...majka mi je,ima 48 godina ali već 3 godine skrbim o njoj....jednostavno već 3 godine ja imam ulogu majke u mome kućanstvu jer da nema mene,neznam di bi moj brat bio i neznam dali bi moja mama još bila izvan umobolnice.mislim sada to ružno zvuči kako o majci govorim ali nemam šta kojoj od vas prešućivati....želim vam predočiti situaciju....i apricot,molila bi te da mi ne spominješ zaključavanje u sobu...ni ne zatvaram već 13 godina vrata od sobe jer je moj tata mene,brata i mamu zaključavao u sobu dok je pripremao pojas od hlača i šibu da bi nas premlatio jer nam je mama kupila jogurte i čokoladu.ne zamjeram ti jer neznaš ali no....za buduće 


neli mi smo to upravo i učinili.mislim trenutno smo svako zasebno....moj dragi će uzeti stan u najam da se makne od mame svoje a ja živim sa bratom i za nekoliko dana posjetiti će me.....obećao mi je.čuli smo se preko telefona i našli (imamo zabranu 5 metara) tako da smo sjeli svatko na svoj kraj ceste (živim na selu pa je to tu negdje daljina) i razgovarali lijepo smireno dobrih sat vremena....i rekli smo jedan drugome šta nas je mučilo,šta se događalo u našim glavama,šta se dogodilo onaj dan da je došlo do te situacije i jednostavno smo oboje zaključili da bi bilo dobro da on nađe stan i da se viđamo povremeno....ono da me posjeti,da se čujemo jednom dnevno i tako....ugl da komuniciramo i za cca mjesec dana možda i manje odemo kod savjetnika nekog i da se i tamo raspričamo,da riješimo neke probleme tim putem,neke osobno oči u oči i da vidimo šta će biti dalje....hoćemo li nastaviti živjeti zajedno negdje U SVOME STANU,pa makar na najam ili ćemo ostati u odličnim odnosima i viđati se samo zbog malene....mislim da je tako najbolje....i jedna od stvari koju sam shvatila,nažalost pre kasno....najbolji je onaj "savjet" koji osoba sama sebi predloži....normalno da ću savjete tražiti od mnogo ljudi al neću se slijepo držati jednog savjeta nego ću od svega toga nešto svoje napraviti i postići....jednostavno cijeli život sam previše slušala osobe oko sebe i "živjela njihov život" namjesto da sam se zauzela za sebe i odlučila nešto svojom glavom....tek sa nekih 17 sam malo uzela stvar u svoje ruke i počela misliti svojom glavom neke stvari.do onda sam imala problema sa socijalizacijom jer ja nisam mogla pogledati osobu u oči ili sa nekime voditi normalan razgovor,a o upoznavanju ludi bolje da ne govorim....uvjek sam svih pratila kao štene i slušala svaku koju su mi rekli,pa su me čak neki uvjerili bili da sam debela nakon čega sam ja došla do anoreksije i u tom trenu sam popizdila,svih poslala u onu krasnu stvar i mućnula glavom da imam svoje ja,a ne da mi mama kroji ljubavni život,frendica da mi kroji smisao za modu a bivši dečko ukus za glazbu...mama mi je do sada "uništila" dvije veze prije ove jer joj najednom moj dečko nije više bio drag a ja budala sam ju slušala i bezglavo ih ostavila....i mog dragog se probala "riješiti" ali rekla sam joj da nema šanse jer ga volim i od onda cijelo vrijeme joj ništa oko njega ne paše....tako da neznam...ona je uvjek moja mama i volim ju više od svega...ipak me 9 mj pod srcem nosila....ali to šta je control freak....preko toga nemogu proći (da mi nije ona tupila 2 sata po glavi,nebi podnijela optužnicu i hebala se po policiji i sudu)...a još to da se počela ponašati kao moj tata,to me ubija....
u životu sam htijela svirati violinu-nije mi dopustila,htijela sam kupiti harmoniku i započeti sa time-to je za dečke (ali kupila sam ju i sviram ju vrlo dobro  :Smile:  ),počela sam igrati nogomet-muškobanjasta sam i sramotim ju,stavila sam sa 18 god pirs-ja sam drogerašica,luzerica i propalitet,sa 16 godina pala sam sa konja i skoro poginula na šta sam morala prekinuti 6-ogodišnju karijeru zbog noge-slabić sam,itd.....da ne nabrajam dalje




cure oprostite šta nisam odgovarala al nisam vidjela da je prešlo na drugu stranicu pa sam mislila da nitko nije pisao....i nemogu vam opisati koliko sam zahvalna na savjetima svake od vas i na potpori svake od vas.... :Heart:

----------


## trampolina

Draga, nije ti lako  :Love: 

To su sve jako ružne stvari, i poželjno ih je riješiti prije trudnoće, ali sad je tako kako je. I moraš biti dvostruko jaka.

I s manje žestokim mamama je teško, ali radi zdravog života tvog djeteta moraš posložiti stvari.

Bez obzira što odlučiš, ostati s partnerom ili ne, uvijek koračaj naprijed i potraži svu pomoć koja ti je dostupna.

Iskreno, ja kao jedinu opciju vidim da se odseliš daleko od svih (s partnerom ili bez) ako imaš takvih mogućnosti.

I ne zaboravi, ti ćeš biti mama samo svom djetetu, ni mami, ni bratu a kamoli partneru.

Jer zapamti, svatko je od nas krojač svog života, teško djetinjstvo nam ne može biti opravdanje za neuzimanje uzdi u svoje ruke.

Preporučila bi ti knjigu 'otrovni roditelji', može se skinuti na netu.

Čuvaj se i sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Sanja :)

> Draga, nije ti lako 
> 
> To su sve jako ružne stvari, i poželjno ih je riješiti prije trudnoće, ali sad je tako kako je. I moraš biti dvostruko jaka.
> 
> I s manje žestokim mamama je teško, ali radi zdravog života tvog djeteta moraš posložiti stvari.
> 
> Bez obzira što odlučiš, ostati s partnerom ili ne, uvijek koračaj naprijed i potraži svu pomoć koja ti je dostupna.
> 
> Iskreno, ja kao jedinu opciju vidim da se odseliš daleko od svih (s partnerom ili bez) ako imaš takvih mogućnosti.
> ...



Slazem se!

----------


## enchi

Možda pomogne i ova tema gdje se raspravljalo o sličnom:

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/77300-R...-se-osloboditi

----------


## Mo Cassino

trampolina već godinama meni nije lako.kad mi je brat za kojeg sam bila najviše vezana od cjele obitelji završio u zatvoru,morala sam u posjete dolaziti bez i jedne suze u očima inače mi je mama rekla "nikad te više neću pustiti u posjete ako vidim i suzne oči"...ružno al od toga trena ja kao da sam izgubila osjećaje prema bratu...znam da mi je brat i sve ali samo na papirima i po dna....mama mi jednostavno nije nikakva potpora u životu i ja sam od malena njezino najveće razočarenje iako sam osnovnu školu prošla sa 5,srednju medicinsku (zubotehničar) 3 razreda sa 5,1 sa 4 i dobivala sam stipendije,zbog svojih radova dobila sam licence za izradu proteza i za izradu keramičkih zubiju i opet joj nije bilo dovoljno,opet sam joj bila razočarenje.radila sam po ljeti i po dvije smijene da bi si neke stvari mogla priuštiti i malo uštediti za "crne dane"-nije joj bilo dobro,vozački sam teorijski dio najbolje od svih napisala a vožnju sam pala zadnjih 5 minuta jer sam felgom zakačila trotoar-velika sam sramota za obitelj

jednostavno od nikad nisam dovoljno dobra a moj brat šta od 15 godine se vuče po sudovima,po policiji,radi sranja i uništava psihičko stanje obitelji...on je anđelić i dobrica,ma nebi njemu mama rekla ni da se smiri malo....meni padne čaša i razbije se i nakon šta sve počistim i operem-dobijem šamar a moj brat sa 18 godina nakon položenog vozačkog,isti dan kako je dobio vozački,sjeo je u auto,zapušio cigaru i kako je otresao cigaru tako se slupao i pogodite-mama mu ništa nije rekla

ja ne pušim,ne pijem alkohol,ne drogiram se,uzorna sam učenica,sama sam bez problema i  za vrijeme škole doma počistila,naučila i otišla na nogomet i diskriminirana sam.dok moj brat i puši,i pije i drogira se,bio je u zatvoru,obožava voziti u pijanom stanju kao što voli voziti samo brze aute,prigovara mami,naziva ju svakakvim imenima,omalovažava ju i bahat je...i njemu se ništa ne kaže,on je voljena osoba a ja.....JEDNOM STANEM NA SVOJE NOGE....jednom pokažem svoje ja...i meni mama kaže da u roku od 3 dana,trudna pokupim kofere i na ulicu idem....mislim da to nije nimalo normalno



trenutno živim s bratom tako da sam barem malo manje pod stresom jer njega nema po cjele dane al svejedno,mama je i dalje "tu".....jednostavno neznam,polako ću prikupiti nekako novce,neki poslić naći preko interneta i probati naći neku garsonijericu za početak

----------


## Mali Mimi

Mo jel imaš ti kog drugog osim svoje obitelji i tog dečka, neku prijateljicu ili rodbinu kod koje bi se mogla skrasiti. Kad ovo čitam ne čudi me da se želiš maknuti od obitelji a vidim da si navikla na zlostavljanje cijelog života i da ti to nije ništa strano, nažalost...da si imala normalnu podršku u obitelji vjerujem da bi si i nekog normalnijeg dečka našla (roditelje nažalost ne možeš birati).
I mislim da prvenstveno tebi treba stručna pomoć i savjetovanje da vratiš samopouzdanje i da se makneš iz te zatrovane okoline...u ovom stanju u kakvom mi se čini da jesi ne bi trebala raditi na vezi nego isključivo na sebi i svom zdravlju!

----------


## enchi

Potpis!

----------


## Anemona

Mo Cassino, makni se od njih.

----------


## naniluc

> ..evo jučer mi je opalila šamar ZBOG ODLUKE SUDCA......


 :Shock:   ...a ti još uvijek tražiš savjete i utjehu u njoj?

Mo Cassino  :Love:

----------


## Mojca

http://www.sigurnomjesto.hr

----------


## Mo Cassino

mali mimi....jednostavno neznam šta napraviti....ja sam psihički najstabilnija od svih ovdje i valjda jedina neke stvari u svojoj obitelji realno razmišljam.a imamo prijatelje u istri jedne ali nemogu ih moliti da me prihvate....i sami imaju malu dijecu i u financijskoj su gabuli.druga frendica mi živi sa mamom i tako...jednostavno nemam kamo....jedino kroz par mjeseci ću probati stan uzeti....za sada je kontrolirano sve jer brat moj ne podnosi mamu i ne želi ju u blizini sebe a pošto sam ja kod njega,niti nemože do mene tako da sam u tom smislu na miru.

anemona i imam namjeru maknuti se....od 16-te godine sam odlučila da se sa 18 čim prije mičem i sada imam i još jedan razlog....moje malo zlato!......tako da nema šanse da ja ostanem....do poroda si želim pronaći neki smiještaj tako da mogu profunkcionirati i da mogu živjeti na miru više jednom

naniluc neznam šta da ti kažem....znaš i sama šta je to ljubav prema majci i borila sam se za nju da dođe sebi i da nastavi normalno živjeti al sada imam druge stvari za misliti koje su mi privilegija a ona kad može biti takvva,neka joj je

----------


## pikula

postoje sigurne kuće pod CZSS , Caritasom itd koje primaju upravo žene u situaciji kao što je tvoja. Nasilje s obje strane i mame i dečka i bratov način života su dovoljan razlog da ti pruže sigruno skolnište za vrijeme čuvanje trudnoće i mislim do godine dana djeteta. To je dobrih godinu i pol mira da ne ovisiš o nikome i da se stigneš zbrojiti kud i kako dalje.

----------


## pikula

http://www.prs.hr/index.php/popis-sk...savjetovalista

----------


## nesretna

Molim vas za savjet, očajna sam.Nova sam ovdje, ako sam na krivom mjestu reci te mi. U braku sam 2,5 godine i imamo bebu od 8 mjeseci.Stalno sam u suzama. Volim svog supruga više od ičeg ali ne mogu više tako. Po cijele dane sam s malim i sa "svekrvom"koja mi ide naživce jer je sva miloklizna. Suprug radi po cijele dane, dođe kuću , kao umoran je i ode spavat ili ode negdje na kavu sat ili najčešće pilji u tv i ignorira me, kad i je kod kuće, ujutro ode opet na kavu a ja se bakćem s malim.Ništa mi neće pomoći(osim kupi hranu za malog), sve očekuje gotovo od mene a ja ne mogu više. Usamljena sam, fali mi pažnje i nježnosti a on to daje na kapaljku, ništa se ne bi sjetio, dao neki prijedlog. Samo čeka na mene, kao ti mi reci di hoćeš i kad hoćeš i šta hoćeš, a ja sam preumorna da razmišljam. Kad on treba čuvat malog, odmah ga babi uvali i ode spavat ili se muva po dvorištu, nezna šta bi s malim. Kad mu i kažem sve to i još plačenm skoro svaku večer, bude i nasilan prema meni. Ne mogu više a bojim se ako odem da mi ne uzme malog. Savjetujte me ,molim vas i oproetite na dužini posta.. :Sad:

----------


## stray_cat

> Molim vas za savjet, očajna sam.Nova sam ovdje, ako sam na krivom mjestu reci te mi. U braku sam 2,5 godine i imamo bebu od 8 mjeseci.Stalno sam u suzama. Volim svog supruga više od ičeg ali ne mogu više tako. Po cijele dane sam s malim i sa "svekrvom"koja mi ide naživce jer je sva miloklizna. Suprug radi po cijele dane, dođe kuću , kao umoran je i ode spavat ili ode negdje na kavu sat ili najčešće pilji u tv i ignorira me, kad i je kod kuće, ujutro ode opet na kavu a ja se bakćem s malim.Ništa mi neće pomoći(osim kupi hranu za malog), sve očekuje gotovo od mene a ja ne mogu više. Usamljena sam, fali mi pažnje i nježnosti a on to daje na kapaljku, ništa se ne bi sjetio, dao neki prijedlog. Samo čeka na mene, kao ti mi reci di hoćeš i kad hoćeš i šta hoćeš, a ja sam preumorna da razmišljam. Kad on treba čuvat malog, odmah ga babi uvali i ode spavat ili se muva po dvorištu, nezna šta bi s malim. Kad mu i kažem sve to i još plačenm skoro svaku večer, bude i nasilan prema meni. Ne mogu više a bojim se ako odem da mi ne uzme malog. Savjetujte me ,molim vas i oproetite na dužini posta..


ako nije tajna, kak mozes voliti takvu osobu?

----------


## trampolina

Nesretna kako misliš nasilan? Verbalno ili fizički?

----------


## Mo Cassino

pikula vidjeti ću kako će se sve razvijati jer i nakon djetetove prve godine života,ja sam na nuli...moram obaviti staž koji mi neće biti baš pretjerano plaćen a nemogu od tog novca živjeti ni sama,a kamo li još sa malenom.probati ću nešto smisliti da je povoljno i za mene i za nju ali na malo duži rok jer ovo je odlična ideja sa sigurnom kućom ali što nakon toga?nemogu ostati na ulici a ni doći svojima na vrata sa malom bebom i reći "hej!ja sam se vratila"....da sam ja prethodno radila neki posao te da sam na porodiljnome i da znam da će me nakon godinu dana taj posao i dočekati,bez razmišljanja bi već sada kofere pakovala :/

nesretna stvarno grozna situacija :/.....imaš li možda nekoga od svojih ili neku prijateljicu za otići sa sinom jer to je stvarno ružno.....moja mama je kroz malo goru situaciju od tvoje prolazila ali evo preživjeli smo svi i bez tate koji nas je tukao...možda bi tebi taman došla ova opcija sa sigurnom kućom koju mi je predložila pikula

----------


## Mo Cassino

trampolina....ja sam shvatila po ovome svemu da fizički

----------


## MarijaP

Nesretna, ne moze ti oduzeti dijete. Djeca se dodjeljuju roditelju za kojeg su vezana. 

Bjezi i spasi se od zlostavljanja!

----------


## Beti3

> Molim vas za savjet, očajna sam.Nova sam ovdje, ako sam na krivom mjestu reci te mi. U braku sam 2,5 godine i imamo bebu od 8 mjeseci.Stalno sam u suzama. Volim svog supruga više od ičeg ali ne mogu više tako. Po cijele dane sam s malim i sa "svekrvom"koja mi ide naživce jer je sva miloklizna. Suprug radi po cijele dane, dođe kuću , kao umoran je i ode spavat ili ode negdje na kavu sat ili najčešće pilji u tv i ignorira me, kad i je kod kuće, ujutro ode opet na kavu a ja se bakćem s malim.Ništa mi neće pomoći(osim kupi hranu za malog), sve očekuje gotovo od mene a ja ne mogu više. Usamljena sam, fali mi pažnje i nježnosti a on to daje na kapaljku, ništa se ne bi sjetio, dao neki prijedlog. Samo čeka na mene, kao ti mi reci di hoćeš i kad hoćeš i šta hoćeš, a ja sam preumorna da razmišljam. Kad on treba čuvat malog, odmah ga babi uvali i ode spavat ili se muva po dvorištu, nezna šta bi s malim. Kad mu i kažem sve to i još plačenm skoro svaku večer, bude i nasilan prema meni. Ne mogu više a bojim se ako odem da mi ne uzme malog. Savjetujte me ,molim vas i oproetite na dužini posta..


A zašto si ti po cijele dane sa malim i sa "milokliznom" svekrvom? Zar ne smiješ izaći u šetnju? Na kavu s prijateljicama? Ili već kamo je običaj u mjestu gdje živiš. Imaš li svoj novac? Nisi zatvorena u kuću?

Znači, život u svoje ruke! A ne cmizdriti mužu koji dođe doma nakon što radi cijeli dan. Kakvo cmizdrenje. Trgni se, učini svoj život ljepšim, sadržajnijim. Dijete ti je već dovoljno veliko da možete uživati u šetnjama i igri. Ako si ti umorna uvečer, zašto to ne dozvoliš i svome mužu, možda je stvarno umoran, a ne "kao umoran".

Zašto bi otišla? Prilagodi okolinu sebi. Potrudi se da ti bude ljepše. Kažeš da ga voliš, pa-voli ga. Usamljena si, a svaku večer ti muž dolazi doma. Što da ti ne dolazi po par mjeseci? I da isto imaš svekrvu ( uostalom, što je to miloklizna, nikad nešto takvo nisam čula) i to paklenu. I da radiš. I još više djece? Uvijek može biti gore.

Ima li išta što te veseli u životu? Jer, ako nema, možda da posjetiš liječnika, mnoge mlade mame padnu u postporođajnu depresiju i to traje mjesecima i ne mogu se svojim snagama izvući.

----------


## baka

@Beti kaže "Ima li išta što te veseli u životu? Jer, ako nema, možda da posjetiš liječnika, mnoge mlade mame padnu u postporođajnu depresiju i to traje mjesecima i ne mogu se svojim snagama izvući."

Za komunicirati na forumima potrebno je zaista i umijeće slušanja i telepatija i znanje...

Iz osobnog životnog iskustva mogu samo reći da je najlakši i najbrži oporavak iz neželjenih životnih situacija taj da ih pokušaš predvidjeti.

----------


## Mo Cassino

treba pokušati preokrenuti situaciju,razmisliti dobro šta i kako i pozabaviti se svime.evo ja sam pogriješila osobno ali koliko sada vidim....kockice se ponovno slažu,mnogo opreznije,mnogo sporije i sa razmišljanjem o svakom pokretu.jesi ti mužu rekla da ti to smeta?....da bi rado promijenila malo neke stvari i da bi neke stvari rado podijelila sa njime.znam kako je to kada neki od roditelja visi za vratom jer meni i mome dragome dvije majke ne da vise za vratom nego nas i pri tome dave,guše i "ubijaju".
evo danas sam bila na kavi sa frendicom koja ima već dvoje djece i sretan brak a svekrva joj živi u istoj kući samo kat niže!!...i znaš što?sa njom su se dogovorili....njen život je dolje-njihov gore...u kuću im nema šta dolaziti,unuke vidi kad got joj srce želi,sina i snahu također al u kuću nema...nekoliko puta je probala doći "tražiti šećer" pa joj je vlastiti sin pred nosom zaključao vrata jer je prekršila dogovor.ono šta želim reći je da se dogovorila sa mužem i totalno su odvojili svoj život od života njegove mame i presretni su....rade šta žele i kad žele bez straha da će ih punica tek tako uhvatiti npr " u akciji" dok su djeca u školi i vrtiću.njihove problemčiće nezna jer je to njihova stvar,poslovi su podjeljeni na njega i nju i nema traženja mame da uskoči....jednostavno su postigli odnos kakav se samo poželjeti može...

a isto,tko je rekao da moraš biti kod kuće??....uzmi sina i odite u veliku šetnju,uključi se u neku radionicu u kojoj može sudjelovati i sin,počni se baviti nečim kreativnim...ja svoje vrijeme ubijam na način da crtam....obožavam crtati i kad got vidim da mi je jednostavno do spavanja koliko mi je dosadno...uzmem kist,papir i nađem nešto za "preslikati"....to mi bude zanimacija za nekoliko dana i tako svaki put iznova ili uzmem psa,zovem susjedu i odemo prošetati.

moraš si jednostavno ispuniti dan jer ako ovisiš o tome da ti muž ispunjava vrijeme,neznam...moj dragi također radi od jutra do mraka...još sada ne živimo oko tjedan dana zajedno ali to je privremeno.stignemo se vidjeti dok je on na poslu kad ga posjetim ili smo se znali vidjeti navečer nakon što je završio smijenu svoju ali sada si je pronašao dodatan posao tako da ni navečer nemam šanse za opustiti se nego mu napisati poruku za laku noć i to je to....

----------


## IvanaR

Mo, čitam šta pišeš i samo sam htela da ti poželim snage i mudrosti da izađeš iz tih šablona koje su ti drugi nametnuli.  :Love:

----------


## Mo Cassino

IvanaR...počela sam.....počela sam iako nemam neke pretjerane mogućnosti i to ali mislim da je enormno velik korak šta sam odlučila mamu staviti malo na distancu i šta sam počela sama donositi odkuke kako,šta,kuda i koliko dalje jer malenu mi neće odgajati mama ni svekrva nego ja i moj dragi...mi smo roditelji i iako smo mladi odgojiti ćemo naše sunčeko kako spada jer imamo potporu sa svih strana,savjete najbolje mogu dobiti od 3 frendice koje su također postale majke u mojim godinama a sada imaju predivno odgojenu djecu koja imaju sve na svijetu šta im srce može poželjeti....bolje su majke od nekih koje su rodile kasnije,a definitivno bolje majke od onih kojima su djecu "odgojile" bake.

jednostavno,i sam brat mi je preporučio da se  odmaknem od mame zbog malene i sebe jer on se bio odselio (sada sam kod njega) i od kad je napravio taj korak,on je druga osoba.....evo jučer mi je rođeni brat,znan kao ogromna lijenčina,skuhao večeru i počistio cijelu kuhinju dok sam bila sa psom vani....ludilo  :Smile: 

jednostavno znam da nemam "budućnosti" ako mi mama kontrolira cijeli odgoj moga sunca i ako mi svaku diktira.kako da postanem u životu samostalna osoba na taj način??nikako!...mislim još najbolje da mi jednog dana kada budem i počela radit dođe na posao pitati ako sam pojela zdravi doručak i imala jutarnju probavu  :Undecided: 

dakako da ju volim jer mi je mama al ona ne shvaća da njezini savjeti nisu uvjek najbolji,ne shvaća da ne želim živjeti njen život i do sada je svakog mog dečka prozivala svakakvim imenima i slično da ga otjera,očito da bi ja ostala sama kao ona jer joj je očito smetalo da sam sretno zaljubljena a dečko nije multimilijarder.....mislim kad mi je bila spremna reći nakon one večeri kad se desilo ovo šta se desilo "ajde ljubica sutra ideš kod naših prijatelja na par dana da se smiriš pa će ti tamo naći nekog dečka da se skrasiš i da živiš normalno,da nemoraš radit" i već mi pronašla 2 udvarača dvostruko starija od mene -.-......ono alo nisam ni trepnula ova mi već traži bogatune da "nemoram radit".....istu stvar radi ko moj dida kad se ona udavala....prvi muž je bio odlična osoba i moj dida ga otjerao jer je radio normalan posao,taman za skroman ali lijep život i kad ga je otjerao mojoj mami je namjestio mog tatu pod izlikom da je dobar u pitanju imovinskog stanja i da će s njime imati više i nije imala pravo ništa reći i udala se i eto ti ga....nasilnik teški i pijanac kronični

tako da ja sam vidjela na vrijeme kamo ovo vodi i šta se događa oko mene i vjeruj mi,imam snage i više nego bi netko drugi imao...jednostavno kad sam vidjela da se može,da ću moći srediti jaako puno stvari sama,uz malu pomoć prijatelja,pa čak i brata....jednostavno sam puna snage i volje da se neke stvari drastično promjene i da uspijem u životu,nadam se da ću također u ljubavi uspijet (možda nešto sa mojim dragim jer se tome nadam) i financijski ću se izvući tako da malena ima sve šta joj srce poželi.

----------


## nesretna

Hvala vam svima na savjetima i poštujem vaša mišljenja.
Da, priznajem, jesam malo zatvorenija osoba, ali ne branim suprugu da ide kud hoće. On to ne poštuje, kaže da ne živi onako kako je živio prije mene.pa pobogu, više nije sam , ima ženu i dijete koji ga trebaju, a ne samo pokupit se i otići a nas ko šljivi. A kad ja odem s malim nedgje, ja nisam normalna , on mora sve zanti di sam bila. A što se tiče svekrve, u biti je dobra i hoće pomoći, ali to u datim trenucima zna ići na živce.Imali smo razgovor svo troje i to na moje inzistiranje, jer ja uvije ispadnem babaroga, a suprug se ne bi miješao jer mu naravno onda mama zamjeri i to mu smeta. Zar nemam pravo kao majka reći ženi što mi dijete smije jesti i raditi?Pa jednom mu je dala kost od batka pilečeg i to s pet mjeseci?! pa kosa mi se digla na glavi. A kad napravi nešto, npr.cijelog ga namoči, "evo ti mama"?Jesmo gore kao odvojeni i odnesem malog dolje da se poigra, ali moraju se znati neka pravila. A suprug se ne bi svađao s mamom oko toga. kako sam se jadno osječala kad je nakon svađe otišao kod mame i svašta joj napričao o meni, srce mi je puklo.zar nemamo privatnosti u braku.sve više razmišljam o rastavi  braka, naravno kukavica sam i on to zan i iskorištava.Ja uvijek moram šutjeti, kad kažem nešto što njemu ne paše onda dobijem: ušuti, nestani,ne zaslužuješ.....i na kraju završi sa šamarom, čupanje...još malo...znam da čete me sad popljuvati zbog svega, jednostavno sam kukavica koja voli.

----------


## MarijaP

Prijavi zlostavljanje!!!!

----------


## Apsu

Lako je nama koji nismo u takvoj situaciji sada govoriti da ga prijaviš i da bi mi otišli od njega.. ne znamo tvoj život, ne znamo koliko ga voliš i ja u svoje ime govorim da bi prvo bila jako uplašena i vjerojatno nebi otišla odmah jer "volim" čovjeka koji me tuče, mislim da nisam sposobna biti sama i imam dijete s njim.. Ali onda bi nakon nekog vremena i vjerojatno puno skupljanja hrabrosti priznala samoj sebi da se ne volim dovoljno i da to moram promijeniti jer sam dovoljno odrasla, zrela i predivna osoba koja zaslužuje ljubav ( a takvi je na kraju uvijek nađu  :Smile:  ) .. Možda nisam sposobna biti sama, ali hej, pa ni neću biti - imam dijete! I zbog djeteta se moram više zavoliti i ne dopustiti da jednog dana vidi kako mu mamu netko tuče, a vjerojatno će tući i dijete, a to sigurno ne želim. Želim ti puno hrabrosti na putu da postaneš sretna osoba  :Smile:

----------


## Mo Cassino

nesretna...moja mama je proživjela isto šta ti proživljavaš i unatoč tome šta ju je tukao,zatrudnila je sa njime i znaš šta....izudarao ju je i izgubila je mog bracu/moju seku....nakon toga opet je zatrudnila sa njime i to sam bila ja...i kad se doznalo da sam cura a ne dečko,bacio ju je po stubama.....druge detalje ti neću ni pričati jer bi netko na to rekao da je scena iz horor filma....i moja mama voljela je mog tatu iako ju je mlatio na mrtvo i shvatila je pre kasno....tvoja situacija očito je od početka takva i još šta je mama njegova umiješana...pa normalno da nemaš svoje ja,da se bojiš.....2:1 vam je omjer....njih dvoje uvjek će biti jedan drugome potpora a ako ti želiš nešto po svoje,tko će ti držati potporu?

ja imam sreće da je moj dragi shvatio da ne funkcionira to sa miješanjem roditelja i da su roditelji blizu i shvatio je šta je kompromis i šta je dogovaranje ali trebala mu je žešća "pljuska" u životu a to je bila moja prijava policiji i koliko za sada vidim,trgnulo ga je....nisu ni 2 tj prošla a već je pronašao drugi posao da nije blizu mame svoje i s vremenom će unajmiti stan ako ništa drugo...sve će biti dobro za početak samod a ode od mame.nemože on funkcionirati jer mu kvoca po glavi,nemogu ja sa svojom mamom živjeti od kvocanja tako da najbolje na svoje....bilo svatko u svoj stan,bilo oboje u jedan stan al uz roditelje ništa ne funkcionira.evo do sada sam sjedila sa bratom na balkonu i pričali smo i sam mi je rekao neka se odmaknem od mame....odnosi će nam se definitivno poboljšati,više ćemo se voljeti,neće biti napetosti kad se nađemo i slično...

vjeruješ ili ne,koliko got sam dobre volje i mirna tjekom dana,čim čujem zvuk njenog auta i vidim njen auto,tlak mi skoči na 200 jer znam šta će biti i kakve ću komentare dobiti...roditelji su napravili svoje u životu i moraju svoju djecu pustiti same u svijet da se nauče živjeti a ne ih sebično držati uz sebe i kvariti im svaku mogućnost za normalan život "odraslih".....
uz tebe sam  :Love:   :Heart: 




Apsu......usputno samo da ti kažem,oduševljena sam tvojim citatom  "Making the decision to have a child - it is momentous. It is to decide forever to have your heart go walking around outside your body..."

----------


## nesretna

hvala ti mo na snazi, divim ti se.nadam se da ću i ja uskoro malo promijeniti stajališta. upravu si 2:1, on nije speman otići na stan, kaže tata mu je teškom mukom napravio ovo što ima. A ja sam jedinica iz dobrostojeće obitelji,  naravno ja nisam htjela biti kod svojih jer bi se on i moj tata po....neznam do kad ću ovako. jedan dan ili par dana nam je super onda sve po starom, čim se ja pobunim ili izrazim neko nezadovoljstvo on promijeni raspoloženje i naravno onda zaratimo. a najviše boli što me ne želi ni saslušati. jučer smo se zakačili do te mjere da sam tražila stan , a nakraju uvijek ja popustim da izgladim sve i naravno otišli predveče u šetnju.tako će valjda bit dok ne skupim hrabrosti jednom.

----------


## tangerina

nesretna, jako mi je žao zbog svega što ti se događa, to što pišeš su jako ozbiljne stvari, ali nisi nažalost niti približno jedina koja kroz to prolazi. 
ako ti je prevelik korak odmah otići ili prijaviti policiji, možda možeš, ako je sada mirno razdoblje, nazvati neki od SOS telefona na kojima rade žene koje puno znaju o tome, a neke su kroz nasilje i same prošle, i malo razgovarati otvoreno s nekim tko zna kroz šta prolaziš. Evo npr Autonomna ženska kuća ima besplatan telefon 08005544.

----------


## enchi

Sve je to ok da nije i dijete u priči. Razumijem da je teško ne nailaziti na razumijevanje, pokušavati mijenjati situaciju bez uspjeha, nemati podršku...ali dijete se izgubi iz fokusa dok se žena i muž natežu što bi i kako bi. I tako prolaze mjeseci, godine, dijete raste i gleda takav odnos roditelja, uči da je to valjda ok i eto ti slijedeće generacije koja će postupati isto ili slično.

Ok, pojednostavila sam poprilično ali tako otprilike se prečesto dogodi.

EDIT: nadovezivala sam se na post od nesretne, i slažem se s tangerinom usput

----------


## Mali Mimi

Nesretna do kada misliš trpiti zlostavljanje, nije lako otići ali bogme nije lako ni ostati s takvom osobom i čekati što točno? Da se on promjeni? Da te istuče toliko da ćeš morati u bolnicu...do koje mjere bi to trebalo šutke trpiti?
Pokušaj sama sebi dati odgovore na ta pitanja i porazgovaraj s nekim, evo tangerina je dala odličan prjedlog možda ti se tada malo otvore oči.

----------


## Mo Cassino

nesretna ovo je čak i jako jednostavno,imaš sreće da imaš dobrostojeću obitelj a ako je on tolika mamina i tatina mazica,neka njemu mama pelene mijenja i hrani ga kašicom...tebi netreba još jedno dijete.strašno je jednostavno....uzmi malo stvar u svoje ruke...kako bi englezi rekli "grow a pair (of balls)",uzmi neki oglasnik,nađi pristojan dvosoban stančić,pokupi stvari bez i jedne riječi i sa sinom na stan,.....imati ćeš svoj mir,biti ćeš 10x opuštenija (garantiram ti jer ja sam osobno druga osoba bez roditelja blizu) i u najboljoj sreći će njemu i te 2 daske šta su mu manjka u glavi pasti i dobro ga izbubetati da shvati šta je napravio....

on je naviknuo živjeti pod maminom komandom i pleše kako ona svira,znam jer je moj bio takav do sada....mog su te dvije daske izbubetale i došlo mu je iz guzice u glavu kako stvari stoje i šta je napravio.i alo curo...pa 21. stoljeće je.....žene ne da imaju pravo mišljenja nego smo 10x moćnije od muške populacije i šta se on na tebe ima srditi ako ti kažeš "ne ne paše mi tako,ja bi drukčije".....hebemu ženo stvarno,grow a pair jer neće dobro proći....pravo ima enchi kad je napisala da hebeš šta vi 2 imate razmirice ali dijete to gleda,sada je doba kada ko mala spužvica sve oko sebe upija i neće biti dobro da se tao nastavi,ako ne zbog sebe,onda zbog sina.moja mama trpila je do moje četvrte godine al za to vrijeme mog brata je bila dala baki i djedu da nemora gledati to....2 godine je živio sa njima dok nije moja mam uspijela samnom pobijeći pa smo se i mi prodružile ali vjeruj mi....imala sam samo 4 godine ali sjećam se svakog trenutka,sjećam se svakog udarca,svakog izgladnjivanja jer "nismo bile dobre",kad me je nekoliko puta uhvatio i bacio zbog čega dan danas imam problema...imam slomljenu trtičnu kost (otežan porod će mi biti i neću moći hodati par mjeseci nakon poroda) i pred koju godinu sam bila 2 mjeseca u bolnici jer se sumnjalo da imam tumor na mozgu ali samo proširena žila je.

ako tebe sada tuče,nedaj bože da se vrati kakvu večer pripit i zamisli situaciju da se počnete svađati,dijete zaplače i on nasrne na vašeg sina....mislim da to nije nimalo ok zato ti toplo preporučam da uzmeš stvari u svoje ruke i odeš čim prije u neki stančić...ne daleko....dakako odmah mu kaži da želiš da i on dođe sa tobom da nebi ispalo da oduzimaš sina nasilno i onda pričekaj....probudi svijest u njemu jer on očito nije sposoban misliti svojom glavom i imati svoje ja kao šta nije ni moj imao ali moj dragi je čisti dokaz da se sve može....

znaj da sam uz tebe i šta got ti treba,slobodno mi se javi  :Love:

----------


## Mali Mimi

MO Casino sorry ali mislim da joj uopće ne daješ dobre savjete mislim da pita muža koji je tuče da se odseli s njom negdje drugdje???
Pa zar nije poanta maknuti se od nasilja a ne prvenstveno od svekrve? Ti si u sličnoj situaciji samo možda na početku svega toga, ali onaj ko jednom digne ruku na ženu taj će to i ponoviti, znaš onu "vuk dlaku mijenja ali ćud nikada".

----------


## Mo Cassino

vidim da je već mužu predlagala da se odsele pa da je imao izlike tipa nasljedstva itd.....možda postoji šansa da se promjeni,možda je pod stresom...nismo ni jedna ni druga u njenoj koži pa niti neznamo sve detalje....možda je uzrok svemu tome pretjerani stres,pokušaj za dokazivanjem nekim a možda je stvarno u drugu ruku njezin muž samo takva osoba...ja sam definitivno za to da se odseli a u vezi muža sam joj dala samo prijedlog....to je njena stvar hoće li komunicirati sa njime-neće,hoće li tražiti rastavu ili ne....ali podržavam ju u tome da se odseli jer mi se čini da joj je jedino to ostala pametna stvar za njenu i sinovu dobrobit

----------


## naniluc

> ušuti, nestani,ne zaslužuješ.....i na kraju završi sa šamarom, čupanje...još malo...znam da čete me sad popljuvati zbog svega, jednostavno sam kukavica koja voli.


Razumijem da ste kratko u braku i još se privikavate jedno na drugo i normalno je da bude i nesuglasica i suza , a bebica traži svoje i majka je tada živčana i jadna, ali ovo - ove tvoje riječi- molim te pročitaj ih još jednom i razmisli da li će se on promijeniti ako sad tako reagira. Po ovome što si napisala shvatila sam da on kaže što misli, a kad više nema argumenata krene nasilje jer će te jedino tako ušutkati i vjerujem da ovom ponašanju nema pomoći bez terapije, no nažalost nasilnici rijetko kad prihvaćaju pomoć jer oni moraju biti u pravu inače se ruši njihov svijet u kojem su oni drmr. Nažalost, mislim da je ovo tek početak ( svjedočila sam takvom ponašanju u susjedstvu i upravo je tako počelo- koji šamar tu i tamo , dok nije počeo nasrtati i na nju i djecu, a nije alkoholičar- on tako pokazuje svoju nadmoć - kukavica obična) 
-U kakvim si odnosima sa svojima- možda da se vratiš ( sa djetetom)ako ne želiš u sigurnu kuću?
-Bi li on pristao na terapiju?
-Ne vidim da je svekrva takav problem, problem je u tome što ON nije odrastao i trči mami za svaki problem i ogovara svoju ženu koju zlostavlja.
-Majka želi zadržati dobar odnos sa sinom pa mu šuti o zlostavljanju- sumnjam da ne čuje šamare ( možda je i sam naučena na takvo ponašanje)
-Sve u svemu nije idealna okolina za odgoj djeteta.

----------


## Mo Cassino

nakon dosta vremena se javljam i mogu reci da smo uz pomoc savjetnika izgladili odnose i napravili jednu bitnu stvar,naucili se slusati i naucili se govoriti sta nam smeta i ne pase te donositi kompromisna rijesenja.ne zivimo zajedno jer nemamo gdijei on je otisao raditi u italiju jer ovdje nije nasao posao  :Sad: .ja sam ostala kod svojih ali necu zadugo jer sam primila udarac od vlastite mame jer sam ju ulovila pijanu.
Brat i ona su me odlucili cak izbaciti mj dana pred porod jer sam planirala pokloniti prijatelju svog psa jer nemam vremena za njega a pas je hiperaktivan,trazi paznju i ljubomoru vec sad pokazuje.dobila sam prijetnju bude li pas poklonjen da letim na ulicu i da cu nastradat pa mi sad vi kazite dali je to normalno???
Psihicki sam izmorena,dragi me nemoze u italiju uzeti jer ni on nije na stanu nego u radnickoj sobici sa jos dvoje ljudi a od obitelji nemam nikog kome bi mogla.razmisljala sam o odlasku u dom sv ana al ni to mi nije rijesenje za duze vrijeme

----------


## MarijaP

Zao mi je zbog tvoje situacije. Sad nije vrijeme za traziti trajno rjesenje. Otidji u dom gdje cete biti zbrinute do prve godine, a do tad ce i otac djeteta imati nesto sredjeniju situaciju ako ce paziti na svaki zaradjeni cent.

----------


## Mo Cassino

marijaP nadam se da necu time donijeti losu odluku .on pazi na financije tako da znam da ce nam barem nesto moc osigrat.nemogu ti opisati kako me ovo sve boli.stalno sam u prokletim suzama i nepodnosljivo je  :Sad: .sa mamom od dragog se ne slazemo nikako tako da kod nje necu jer bi izludjela na zivce iako bi mi vjv pomogla povremeno oko cuvanja al cemu ako cu biti zivcana

----------

